# Women going out in their pyjamas



## JP1234 (20 Jun 2010)

When did it become ok for women to not bother getting dressed before leaving the house? I have noticed over the last couple of years the odd one, at the shop in their pjs or dropping their children at school but recently they seem to be everywhere, in Tesco yesterday ( around 1pm) we saw at least 3 doing their shopping in their nightwear, the woman across the road from me regularly takes her son to school in her pjs and my work colleague was telling me the local primary school has had to start sending out letters to parents asking them to dress more appropriately! ( I know some people will argue that it is no-one else's business but I grown women should have some common sense)

Is is really so difficult for some people to get dressed? What kind of an example is it to a young child that their parent can't be bothered putting on clothes to take them to school or do the shopping?

Maybe I am behind the times but to me it just looks slipshod and a bit grubby really


----------



## BOXtheFOX (20 Jun 2010)

Saw two rather large young ladies walking down Lombard Street yesterday. My first thought was "lazy".


----------



## MandaC (20 Jun 2010)

People have their going out pajamas and their pajama pajamas.   When I worked in Dublin city centre, I saw it all the time.  To be honest, I think it is a bit of a skanger thing.  Younger ones I saw had their hair done, makeup done, etc and a pair of penny's best silky pajamas.  So it wasn't lazy, it was done on purpose.

I read last year that a school in Belfast sent home letter to parents banning them from wearing the pajamas in the school area. 

Years ago, long before mobile phones were in vogue,  I lived about five minutes from my mam.  She phoned late enough one evening looking for something and I had just gotten out of the bath.  Lazy me said I will just go over the in the car in my dressing gown and give whatever it was.  Got to the end of the road and car, which was a bit of a crock, broke down and would not go.  I spent about 20 minutes sweating in the car before it decided to go again.  Panic!


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jun 2010)

Friend who was on a Fas training course came across two students who got out of bed late and went to their course in their PJs rather than turn up late - priorities, huh!


----------



## Yorrick (20 Jun 2010)

Its a pure skanger practice and anyone who does it is usally a dolie freeloader


----------



## corkgal (20 Jun 2010)

Pajamas are still clothes. You guys are too picky!!


----------



## Ciaraella (21 Jun 2010)

It just looks scruffy and sloppy. How hard is it to even pull on a tracksuit?


----------



## Yorrick (21 Jun 2010)

" How hard is it to even pull on a tracksuit? "

Now you are really moving up the food chain!!


----------



## TarfHead (21 Jun 2010)

yorrick said:


> " how hard is it to even pull on a tracksuit? "
> 
> now you are really moving up the food chain!!


 
+1

like in Seinfeld ..



> *Jerry:*Again with the sweat pants?
> *George: *What? I'm comfortable.
> *Jerry:* You know the message you're sending out to the world with these sweat pants? You're telling the world: "I give up. I can't compete in normal society. I'm miserable, so I might as well be comfortable."


----------



## Ciaraella (21 Jun 2010)

Yorrick said:


> " How hard is it to even pull on a tracksuit? "
> 
> Now you are really moving up the food chain!!


 
Well it's better than pj's and slippers, small steps!


----------



## DeeFox (21 Jun 2010)

I am amazed when I see women in pajamas.  Perhaps they like that they are shocking people and getting such a reaction?  
I do think it is a way of saying to the world that you just cannot be bothered fitting in with normal conventions.


----------



## annR (21 Jun 2010)

I think it makes them look like skangers


----------



## Caveat (21 Jun 2010)

Slobbish zombies.

Extra points deducted if they do the slipper shuffle into the bargain.


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Jun 2010)

Two such lovelies made it onto the Late Late earlier this year where Tubs proceeded to interview them in the audience! I'm not one for stereotyping but lets just say they sounded about as intelligent as they looked.


----------



## liaconn (21 Jun 2010)

I agree, its a chavvy, skangery, disfunctional look. However, a teacher in a very deprived area told me that at least the mums in pjs were bothering to bring their kids safely to school, a lot of tiny kids were sent off on their own every morning, minus breaksfast and left to navigate the traffic on their own.


----------



## mathepac (21 Jun 2010)

annR said:


> I think it makes them look like skangers


Which means they probably are and still look like "them things" even when dressed.

Does this mean that Champion Sports, JJB, Lifestyle Sports, etc can now sell night-attire and claim to offer a complete clothing range for the discerning chav?


----------



## Complainer (21 Jun 2010)

I think it's sad to see that people will still make huge assumptions about people based on their clothing. Are all leather-clad beardy bikers mad drug fiends? Are all the ladies and gentlemen in sharp business suits considered to be 'good' people, whatever good means in that context.

Lots of guys and gals change into their jammies when they get home from work - are they down the 'food chain' from those who change into their trackies?


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Lots of guys and gals change into their jammies when they get home from work - are they down the 'food chain' from those who change into their trackies?



It's a bit of a leap to compare those who wear pjs in their own house with those who wear them to the local shop or on nights out!!


----------



## Latrade (21 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Are all leather-clad beardy bikers mad drug fiends? Are all the ladies and gentlemen in sharp business suits considered to be 'good' people, whatever good means in that context.
> 
> Lots of guys and gals change into their jammies when they get home from work - are they down the 'food chain' from those who change into their trackies?


 
Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Complainer (21 Jun 2010)

Ceist Beag said:


> It's a bit of a leap to compare those who wear pjs in their own house with those who wear them to the local shop or on nights out!!


Indeed, that would be a bit of a leap, if I had made that comparison. I didn't make that comparison.


----------



## liaconn (21 Jun 2010)

I took your post the same way as ceist. How did you not make that comparison??


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Jun 2010)

Woops, apologies Complainer, I completely misread that!  Still don't agree with the point you make though!


----------



## DB74 (21 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Lots of guys and gals change into their jammies when they get home from work - are they down the 'food chain' from those who change into their trackies?


 
What has that got to do with people who wear them outside the home, say to the shops or dropping the kids off to school?


----------



## Complainer (21 Jun 2010)

DB74 said:


> What has that got to do with people who wear them outside the home, say to the shops or dropping the kids off to school?


Other posters were drawing relativities between pyjama wearers and trackie wearers, and implying that you are a 'better' person if you wear your trackie instead of your jammies.

I was trying to explore if these posters feel the same relativities apply indoors - are those who wear their trackies at home in the evening considered to be better people than those who wear their jammies? Are those who are wearing their jammies allowed answer the door, or have the neighbours in for a chat  while in their night attire? 

If I wear loose short pyjama bottoms in summer, am I allowed wear loose shorts outside in summer?


----------



## csirl (21 Jun 2010)

> Other posters were drawing relativities between pyjama wearers and trackie wearers, and implying that you are a 'better' person if you wear your trackie instead of your jammies.


 
Trackies are for doing sports, full stop. You dont wear them around the house or anywhere else.


----------



## TarfHead (21 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Other posters were drawing relativities between pyjama wearers and trackie wearers, and implying that you are a 'better' person if you wear your trackie instead of your jammies.
> 
> I was trying to explore if these posters feel the same relativities apply indoors - are those who wear their trackies at home in the evening considered to be better people than those who wear their jammies? Are those who are wearing their jammies allowed answer the door, or have the neighbours in for a chat while in their night attire?
> 
> If I wear loose short pyjama bottoms in summer, am I allowed wear loose shorts outside in summer?


 
There's a level of snobbery underlying opinions on this topic.

The only places I have seen pyjamas worn outside the front door is in Dublin 1 - Buckingham Street & Summerhill, on the way to Croke Park. I believe it unlikely to see someone in Dublin 6W dressed in their pyjamas for the school run, or in a SPAR/CENTRA.

Similarly with tracksuits, you're like to see a greater incidence of same in Penneys, than in Brown Thomas. Unless, of course, it has a 'designer' label in which case it's not really a track suit.

Whether they're '_better people_' is an incendiary (or trolling ) way to '_explore_' this topic. In PC speak, such differences reflect '_differing social values'_.


----------



## Firefly (21 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> If I wear loose short pyjama bottoms in summer, am I allowed wear loose shorts outside in summer?


 
You can wear whatever you like  but you'd be naive to think that people wouldn't judge you (whether they should or shouldn't is a different matter) by your appearance.


----------



## PyritePete (21 Jun 2010)

a lady called into my local Spar shop wearing her PJ's bottoms on, a t-shirt a sports jacket over the t-shirt and a tweed cap. 

A saturday morning at that, she was quite attractive though. 

Each to their own...


----------



## dewdrop (21 Jun 2010)

Why cant women wear whatever they like.  People must not have much to worry about when this becomes an issue.


----------



## Chocks away (21 Jun 2010)

What next .......... Negligees? I read somewhere last year that there is a correlation .......... depression/depressed areas and PJs worn as out-of-house clothes.


----------



## micmclo (21 Jun 2010)

Sure why bother dress up?
They have no job, their only excursion is to the shops and possibly to walk the kids to school in the morning.
And then watch Oprah in the afternoon.

No job, no goal, nothing to aim for, except for the trek to SW office and then bitch about the queue for their entitlements.

Me, I wear tracksuits around my flat all the time, must be a low life 
After a work day working for da man, I'm glad to get out the shirt and tie though


----------



## JP1234 (22 Jun 2010)

Interesting views.  I know the girl across the road from me who takes her son to school in her pj's definitely works, as does her husband, so I wouldn't say everyone who does it is a total skanger, she normally is well turned out!

Not a trackie person myself but it surely is just down to laziness not to get dressed before leaving the house, and I really think it's a bad signal to give to a child.

It just looks a bit grubby to me, walking round in the clothes you slept in!


----------



## Complainer (22 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> but you'd be naive to think that people wouldn't judge you (whether they should or shouldn't is a different matter) by your appearance.


Any such judgements say more about the judger than the pyama-wearing judgee.


----------



## annR (23 Jun 2010)

I'm not really making any assumptions about the person themselves if I think they're wearing something that makes them look like a skanger.  If I wore my pjs to the shop I'd look the exact same.  In fact I wear tracksuits quite a bit and people are free to their opinions on how that looks.  But my opinion is that this whole PJs outside the house thing screams 'skanger'.  They seem happy to wear them and look like a skanger.  Aren't there any skangers who don't want to look like a skanger?


----------



## Firefly (23 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Any such judgements say more about the judger than the pyama-wearing judgee.


 
Perhaps, but people will always make calls on first appearance, it's a natural / instinctive thing to do. If you dress in pj's then that to me is a display of laziness. If you dress in a good quality suit and more importantly wear good shoes, that to me is a display of someone who takes themselves seriously. Of course the former could be some fantastic person who just happens to be sick and urgently needs to pop into the pharmacy for medication and the latter could be a conman, but on the whole / taking averages in account I think it matters


----------



## Boyd (23 Jun 2010)

TarfHead said:


> The only places I have seen pyjamas worn outside the front door is in Dublin 1 - Buckingham Street & Summerhill, on the way to Croke Park. I believe it unlikely to see someone in Dublin 6W dressed in their pyjamas for the school run, or in a SPAR/CENTRA.



I'm afraid this is a city wide phenomenon, I would be surprised if it hasn't hit the leafly suburbs of D6W, aka D12..... 

I wonder would people react the same if I went to Spar in my jocks, wife  beater and slippers. I feel i'd probably be committed to the local  nuthouse.


----------



## Complainer (23 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> Perhaps, but people will always make calls on first appearance, it's a natural / instinctive thing to do. If you dress in pj's then that to me is a display of laziness. If you dress in a good quality suit and more importantly wear good shoes, that to me is a display of someone who takes themselves seriously. Of course the former could be some fantastic person who just happens to be sick and urgently needs to pop into the pharmacy for medication and the latter could be a conman, but on the whole / taking averages in account I think it matters


I'm not naieve about how people do indeed rush to judgement, but I think it is important to highlight the flaws in this. The pyjama trend is fairly common among female college students in the US too, so the person that is judged to be a 'skanger' could well be a preppy straight-A student doing her Masters here. The good suit/good shoes thing just shows that the wearer is capable of buying (or borrowing) a good suit and good shoes. Anyone who reads anything more into this is a fool. I've seen well-qualified young adults, male and female, obsess over what socks/tie/watch/shoes to wear to interview, while giving little or no thought to what they are going to say at interview. 

Clothes don't maketh the man (or woman).


----------



## Sunny (23 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> I'm not naieve about how people do indeed rush to judgement, but I think it is important to highlight the flaws in this. The pyjama trend is fairly common among female college students in the US too, so the person that is judged to be a 'skanger' could well be a preppy straight-A student doing her Masters here. The good suit/good shoes thing just shows that the wearer is capable of buying (or borrowing) a good suit and good shoes. Anyone who reads anything more into this is a fool. I've seen well-qualified young adults, male and female, obsess over what socks/tie/watch/shoes to wear to interview, while giving little or no thought to what they are going to say at interview.
> 
> Clothes don't maketh the man (or woman).


 
So you would hire someone with straight A's that turned up for an interview in a tracksuit or a pair of pajamas?


----------



## Complainer (23 Jun 2010)

Sunny said:


> So you would hire someone with straight A's that turned up for an interview in a tracksuit or a pair of pajamas?


If the job was in a sports centre, or a mattress shop, then absolutely. But really, it's a bit of a silly question. Would you hire someone with a lovely suit and shoes who has no idea about the job or organisation?


----------



## Sunny (23 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> If the job was in a sports centre, or a mattress shop, then absolutely. But really, it's a bit of a silly question. Would you hire someone with a lovely suit and shoes who has no idea about the job or organisation?


 
So why not an office job?

It's not a silly question. Would you wear a tracksuit into work? You say people shouldn't pass judgement based on what people wear but suitable appearance is a basic requirement. If they can't even bother to make the effort to look professional, I don't really care what they have to offer job wise no matter if it is a sports centre or mattress shop.  It is one of the main reasons why schools still have school uniforms rather than allow children wear what they want or dye their hair to whatever colour they want.


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> I'm not naieve about how people do indeed rush to judgement, but I think it is important to highlight the flaws in this.



True but if I see a man wearing a gimp mask and PVC being led around on a leash by a woman wearing black leather/PVC and thigh length boots I will probably judge that they are into bondage (or some such derivative). 

First impressions are our instinctive subconscious judgement based on our life experience. They should be tempered by rationality and reason but they should not be ignored.


----------



## Sunny (23 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> True but if I see a man wearing a gimp mask and PVC being led around on a leash by a woman wearing black leather/PVC and thigh length boots I will probably judge that they are into bondage (or some such derivative).


 
It's ok Purple. We know you well enough not to judge!


----------



## Firefly (23 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> True but if I see a man wearing a gimp mask and PVC being led around on a leash by a woman wearing black leather/PVC and thigh length boots I will probably judge that they are into bondage (or some such derivative).


 
And where, pray tell, would you see such an act?


----------



## Complainer (23 Jun 2010)

Sunny said:


> So why not an office job?


Because it wouldn't generally be appropriate in an office environment. But this thread didn't start out about interviews or work. What they wear on their day off or dropping their kids to school has nothing to do with their ability to do the job?



Sunny said:


> It's not a silly question. Would you wear a tracksuit into work?


I regularly do - in winter anyway. After my cycle into work, I shower and change. Am I a 'skanger' while I'm cycling, and do I suddenly change into a 'nice person' when I come out of the shower?



Sunny said:


> suitable appearance is a basic requirement. If they can't even bother to make the effort to look professional, I don't really care what they have to offer job wise no matter if it is a sports centre or mattress shop.


In general, I agree with you - people do need to look professional. But what is professional for a brickie, or a lifeguard, or a surveyor working on site is very different to what is professional for an office worker. A good brickie in baggy jeans with builder's bum showing is still a good brickie.


Sunny said:


> It is one of the main reasons why schools still have school uniforms rather than allow children wear what they want or dye their hair to whatever colour they want.


 I disagree - the main reason schools have uniforms is because it is handy for parents.


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2010)

Sunny said:


> It's ok Purple. We know you well enough not to judge!


 Thanks 



Firefly said:


> And where, pray tell, would you see such an act?


 Don't pretend you don't know!


----------



## truthseeker (23 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> I disagree - the main reason schools have uniforms is because it is handy for parents.


 
I disagree with this - the reason for school uniform is to discourage bullying and/or distraction. With no uniform someone is going to be the best dressed and someone is going to be the worst dressed, causing both the potential for bullying and distractions for other children - put them in a uniform and they are all the same.
It also keeps the herd mentality alive and makes them easier to control - stops them making statements with clothing - although they still do that with hair, bags, shoes etc... (depending on how strict a particular schools policy is).

I dont think the wearing the tracksuit to work comparison is valid - wearing a tracksuit to cycle to work (which I do too) is simply wearing appropriate clothing for the activity you are engaged in. You still change when you get there.

Wearing night attire (and it does happen in D6W btw - Ive seen it) to the shops is wearing inappropriate clothing for the activity you are engaged in. Its appropriate to wear your PJs in your home, at a PJ party, or in your private room in a hotel, b&b etc... 
And people who wear inappropriate clothing for the activity they are engaged in are usually socially challenged for one reason or another - they may just be eccentric and not skangers, but seeing as the majority who do it are skangers - people see it and think 'skanger'.


----------



## Complainer (23 Jun 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Wearing night attire (and it does happen in D6W btw - Ive seen it) to the shops is wearing inappropriate clothing for the activity you are engaged in. Its appropriate to wear your PJs in your home, at a PJ party, or in your private room in a hotel, b&b etc...
> And people who wear inappropriate clothing for the activity they are engaged in are usually socially challenged for one reason or another - they may just be eccentric and not skangers, but seeing as the majority who do it are skangers - people see it and think 'skanger'.


Who gets to decide what is 'appropriate' for going to the shops? In work, the boss decides. But for going to the shops, who put you in charge of deciding appropriateness?


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Jun 2010)

methinks you're just trolling Complainer.


----------



## fobs (23 Jun 2010)

ceist beag said:


> methinks you're just trolling complainer.


 
+1...


----------



## Firefly (23 Jun 2010)

+1 .. Arguing for the sake of it


----------



## annet (23 Jun 2010)

*Jamies*

This brings me back to when to my good owl student days in the UK!  After coming off nightshifts we would head across from the hospital to our rooms to have the obligatory shower and to don our jamies hoping for an undisturbed days sleep.  Before hitting the sack, we would head off the hospital grounds to get a few essentials in the grocery shop across the road wearing nothing more than our jamies (shorts & top) and a pair of shoes.  And off course then there was the long beige drench coat!


----------



## Complainer (24 Jun 2010)

Ceist Beag said:


> methinks you're just trolling Complainer.





fobs said:


> +1...





Firefly said:


> +1 .. Arguing for the sake of it


Seems a bit sad that people can't seem to get their heads around the fact that some people might have a different point of view.


----------



## Firefly (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Seems a bit sad that people can't seem to get their heads around the fact that some people might have a different point of view.


 
..with everybody or every topic


----------



## Purple (24 Jun 2010)

Firefly said:


> ..with everybody or every topic


That's not fair. Start a thread extolling the virtues of the public sector and the labour Party and he will agree with everything you say.


----------



## truthseeker (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Seems a bit sad that people can't seem to get their heads around the fact that some people might have a different point of view.


 
I accept you have a different POV. You think PJs are appropriate attire for going to the shops - I dont. But if you think that, you have to accept the consequence of that viewpoint - which is that you will be perceived as a skanger. You dont seem to want to accept that - but its the reality of the situation.


----------



## Complainer (24 Jun 2010)

I'm under no illusions as how many people would percieve a situation like this. It's not a case of me not wanting to accept that. It is really a case of;

- I really don't care one whit what people think about what I wear to the shops, and
- It is clear that these perceptions are just plain snobbery.

Wearing pyjamas is really no different from wearing the standard D4 Yummy Drummy uniform of Uggs/Dubes/American Eagle/Abercrombie etc. It's just a fashion thing. I really don't get why people worry about such things.


----------



## michaelm (24 Jun 2010)

IMHO those sporting PJs in public are, in general, making a statement that they are lazy, welfare dependent and proud.


----------



## Caveat (24 Jun 2010)

Why do guys never do it?

I'm going to give it a go. I'll get a pair of deep purple silk pyjamas, a satin navy blue dressing gown, tweed slippers and waft into my local newsagent smoking a cigar declaring: 

"I have inexplicably run short of sun dried tomatoes, be a good girl and help me out"

I'd probably still be a skanger though.


----------



## Sunny (24 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> True but if I see a man wearing a gimp mask and PVC being led around on a leash by a woman wearing black leather/PVC and thigh length boots I will probably judge that they are into bondage (or some such derivative).


 


Caveat said:


> Why do guys never do it?
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. I'll get a pair of deep purple silk pyjamas, a satin navy blue dressing gown, tweed slippers and waft into my local newsagent smoking a cigar declaring:
> 
> ...


 
Now if you could combine the two, that would be making a statement!


----------



## Purple (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> the standard D4 Yummy Drummy uniform of Uggs/Dubes/American Eagle/Abercrombie etc. It's just a fashion thing. I really don't get why people worry about such things.



I think the same thing applies to women of a certain age/demographic group all over the country from D4 to D14 to Tullamore to Bantry. As you rightly pointed out such apparel induces certain presumptions by those who see these women. It is reasonable to deduce that they are image aware since they have spent a considerable amount of time getting ready before leaving the house. That would lead people to believe that they have the time for such preparation and so have more free time than some. The thing is that they spend that time looking well and probably make sure their home looks well and that their kids are well turned out. The same deductions cannot be made for those that drop their kids to school in their pyjamas.

It's not just a fashion thing...


----------



## DB74 (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Wearing pyjamas is really no different from wearing the standard D4 Yummy Drummy uniform of Uggs/Dubes/American Eagle/Abercrombie etc. It's just a fashion thing. I really don't get why people worry about such things.


 
Is this not the whole point though

If you want people to see you as a "D4 Yummy Drummy" then you will wear the standard uniform of all the stuff you mentioned (never heard of any of them TBH but I'll take your word for it as a man of the world!)

If you want people to see you as a skanger then you will wear the standard uniform of pajamas


----------



## Firefly (24 Jun 2010)

db74 said:


> is this not the whole point though
> 
> if you want people to see you as a "d4 yummy drummy" then you will wear the standard uniform of all the stuff you mentioned (never heard of any of them tbh but i'll take your word for it as a man of the world!)
> 
> if you want people to see you as a skanger then you will wear the standard uniform of pajamas


 
+1


----------



## Complainer (24 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> Why do guys never do it?
> 
> I'm going to give it a go. I'll get a pair of deep purple silk pyjamas, a satin navy blue dressing gown, tweed slippers and waft into my local newsagent smoking a cigar declaring:
> 
> "I have inexplicably run short of sun dried tomatoes, be a good girl and help me out"


You'd get done for smoking in a workplace.


DB74 said:


> If you want people to see you as a "D4 Yummy Drummy" then you will wear the standard uniform of all the stuff you mentioned (never heard of any of them TBH but I'll take your word for it as a man of the world!)
> 
> If you want people to see you as a skanger then you will wear the standard uniform of pajamas


And if you want people to judge you by your actions/words, not your clothes, what do you do?


----------



## Purple (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> And if you want people to judge you by your actions/words, not your clothes, what do you do?



Get dressed before leaving the house?


----------



## TarfHead (24 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> Get dressed before leaving the house?


 
+1

FTW !

I, for one, would not leave the house without having had a shower, let alone without having gotten dressed.


----------



## Sunny (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> And if you want people to judge you by your actions/words, not your clothes, what do you do?


 
Dress normal? I see 100's of people every day. I might judge one based on what they are wearing and it usually because they look like a scanger. The vast majority of people manage to dress themselves in an appropriate way every single day.


----------



## lightswitch (24 Jun 2010)

I'm with purple on this one, a rare occurance

What really amazes me is when I see properly dressed parents out with their teenagers dressed in PJ's.  

Shops should just refuse to serve them.  How little effort does it take to simply get dressed!!


----------



## Complainer (24 Jun 2010)

Sunny said:


> Dress normal? I see 100's of people every day. I might judge one based on what they are wearing and it usually because they look like a scanger. The vast majority of people manage to dress themselves in an appropriate way every single day.


We're going round in circles now. The question is who gets to decide what is 'normal' or what is 'appropriate'? Is an orange-faced fake-tanned-to-within-an-inch-of-her-life normal? Is a label-freak who can't wear anything that doesn't have a Tommy/Ralph Lauren/A&F logo on it normal? Are the flares and wide collars of the 70's normal (I see one guy younger than me dressed something like John Travolta out of Night Fever regularly). Is it normal to judge that wearers of Converse runners are cool and wearers of Nike runners are 'skangers', even though Nike own Converse?


----------



## fobs (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> We're going round in circles now. The question is who gets to decide what is 'normal' or what is 'appropriate'? Is an orange-faced fake-tanned-to-within-an-inch-of-her-life normal? Is a label-freak who can't wear anything that doesn't have a Tommy/Ralph Lauren/A&F logo on it normal? Are the flares and wide collars of the 70's normal (I see one guy younger than me dressed something like John Travolta out of Night Fever regularly). Is it normal to judge that wearers of Converse runners are cool and wearers of Nike runners are 'skangers', even though Nike own Converse?


 
What do you think


----------



## RonanC (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> We're going round in circles now. The question is who gets to decide what is 'normal' or what is 'appropriate'? Is an orange-faced fake-tanned-to-within-an-inch-of-her-life normal? Is a label-freak who can't wear anything that doesn't have a Tommy/Ralph Lauren/A&F logo on it normal? Are the flares and wide collars of the 70's normal (I see one guy younger than me dressed something like John Travolta out of Night Fever regularly). Is it normal to judge that wearers of Converse runners are cool and wearers of Nike runners are 'skangers', even though Nike own Converse?


 
Society decides what is normal and what isnt. 

PJ's are for wearing in bed, simple as. Thats what they are designed for, thats what they are made for, thats what they are sold for. 

On a side note, Americans and "Europeans" dont understand why we wear "track suits" even though we are clearly not playing any sports. The wearing of tracksuits is reserved for people playing sports only, American and "european" society has decided that, but Irish society has allowed tracksuits to be an every day thing. 

I cant believe i'm agreeing with Purple on this one


----------



## DB74 (24 Jun 2010)

This is where the anonymity of the internet is great. No accents, no desinger clothes, no book covers by which to judge people.

I'm the same person posting as when I'm at work or at home or now, sitting in my Y-fronts down the local internet cafe!


----------



## lightswitch (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer, would you be happy to go shopping with a PJ wearing family member or would you prefer they got dressed before you went out with them?   

Would it be OK for someone caring for someone with a disability to bring them to the shops in their night clothes?  If one of your work colleagues turned up tomorrow without bothering to get dressed would that be OK?

Or is it one rule for them (the pyjama wearers) and another for the rest of us?


----------



## DB74 (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> Is it normal to judge that wearers of Converse runners are cool and wearers of Nike runners are 'skangers', even though Nike own Converse?


 
Nike runners are for skangers? Really!? I didn't know that. Thanks Complainer.

Any other fashion tips?


----------



## Purple (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> We're going round in circles now. The question is who gets to decide what is 'normal' or what is 'appropriate'? Is an orange-faced fake-tanned-to-within-an-inch-of-her-life normal? Is a label-freak who can't wear anything that doesn't have a Tommy/Ralph Lauren/A&F logo on it normal? Are the flares and wide collars of the 70's normal (I see one guy younger than me dressed something like John Travolta out of Night Fever regularly). Is it normal to judge that wearers of Converse runners are cool and wearers of Nike runners are 'skangers', even though Nike own Converse?



 You seem to have a major chip on your shoulder about people who wear expensive clothes or are very brand aware.


----------



## Complainer (24 Jun 2010)

RonanC said:


> Society decides what is normal and what isnt.


So is there no society in Sherrif St or Ballyfermot or other areas where pyjama wearing is fairly common?


RonanC said:


> PJ's are for wearing in bed, simple as. Thats what they are designed for, thats what they are made for, thats what they are sold for.


So leather jackets are designed for motor bike wearers, and baseball caps are designed for baseball players, and wellies are designed for farmers. But all these items are worn as fashion too.



RonanC said:


> On a side note, Americans and "Europeans" dont understand why we wear "track suits" even though we are clearly not playing any sports. The wearing of tracksuits is reserved for people playing sports only, American and "european" society has decided that, but Irish society has allowed tracksuits to be an every day thing.


This is rubbish. They are quite fond of their 'sweats' in the US, and the UK are way ahead of us in the trackie league. One of the things I notice when there are TV reports of uprisings in Kryghistan (sp?) or similar places is that you often see the same branded tracksuits that are being worn in Dublin.


lightswitch said:


> Complainer, would you be happy to go shopping with a PJ wearing family member or would you prefer they got dressed before you went out with them?
> 
> Would it be OK for someone caring for someone with a disability to bring them to the shops in their night clothes?  If one of your work colleagues turned up tomorrow without bothering to get dressed would that be OK?
> 
> Or is it one rule for them (the pyjama wearers) and another for the rest of us?


Let's leave out work situations. Many work situations have dress codes or even uniforms, and I've no problem with that. Honestly, yes, I'd be uncomfortable going shopping with someone in their PJs, just as I'd be uncomfortable going shopping with someone in their Goth gear, or going shopping with someone in their biker leathers. In fact, I just don't like going shopping, but that's another day's work. 

I really don't understand why people get so upset about the pyjama thing. I don't think there are any plans to make it compulsory. If you wanna wear them, wear them. If you don't, then don't. 



DB74 said:


> Nike runners are for skangers? Really!? I didn't know that. Thanks Complainer.
> 
> Any other fashion tips?


This really shows how ludicrous many of these 'rules' are. Who decides?


----------



## DB74 (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> So is there no society in Sherrif St or Ballyfermot or other areas where pyjama wearing is fairly common?


 
Yes but are those areas not comprised mostly of skangers!

JOKE!


----------



## TarfHead (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> This really shows how ludicrous many of these 'rules' are. Who decides?


 
Well, I'd vote for you to decide for all of us, so long as having a beard isn't mandatory


----------



## truthseeker (24 Jun 2010)

Im surprised no one has mentioned the hygiene aspect of PJ wearing in public.

Its like a statement of 'i havent washed today, in fact, I havent even changed out of the garments I slept and sweated in while I was sleeping last night'. 

I see people in goth, punk, leathers etc... and I know at least, they bothered getting changed out of what they slept in (unless they are particularly rumpled I suppose!), and I know they are using their clothes to make a statement about the music/lifestyle they are into.

I see someone in PJs in public and the lifestyle statement screams 'dirty smelly lazy skanger'.


----------



## MANTO (24 Jun 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Im surprised no one has mentioned the hygiene aspect of PJ wearing in public.
> 
> Its like a statement of 'i havent washed today, in fact, I havent even changed out of the garments I slept and sweated in while I was sleeping last night'.
> 
> ...


 
A huge +1. 

It sceams lazy, smelly, i cant be bothered with life attitude. There is a certain area around Dublin 01 nick named Pyjama Row. IMO you cannot defend wearing PJ's in public.


----------



## Boyd (24 Jun 2010)

^^ +1 What he said. It think that post sums up the general feeling of most of the non-PJ wearing population when faced with a PJ wearer in a public place


----------



## Sunny (24 Jun 2010)

Unless you look like Cheryl Cole and it is a skimpy little nitedress!


----------



## Firefly (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> I really don't understand why people get so upset about the pyjama thing. I don't think there are any plans to make it compulsory. If you wanna wear them, wear them. If you don't, then don't.


 
As I've said before, you can wear whatever you like, just be aware that many "normal" people think they're for lazy skangers. It's only their opinion..I'm sure if you went on to pj_skangers_heaven.com (Should I register it? ) or the like, most forum members there would have  a different opinion.


----------



## dmos87 (24 Jun 2010)

My younger sisters are telling me its all the fashionable rage nowadays... the funnier the patterns the better! In the name of all that is pure and holy..!!


----------



## Boyd (24 Jun 2010)

dmos87 said:


> its all the  fashionable rage nowadays...



Maybe for Norries


----------



## Complainer (24 Jun 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Im surprised no one has mentioned the hygiene aspect of PJ wearing in public.
> 
> Its like a statement of 'i havent washed today, in fact, I havent even changed out of the garments I slept and sweated in while I was sleeping last night'.
> 
> ...



You're showing your ignorance here. Manda seems to get how it works. 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1052627&postcount=3


----------



## Firefly (24 Jun 2010)

Complainer said:


> You're showing your ignorance here. Manda seems to get how it works.
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1052627&postcount=3


 
You're right..especially her 3rd sentence


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jun 2010)

Time to close off this thread.


----------

